# Is a canister filter that much better?



## dsawyer56 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Which is better, Power filter or canister filter?*​
Canister Filter2363.89%Power Filter1336.11%


----------



## dsawyer56 (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a 55 gallon all in one kit knowing that I would be upgrading the filter when I could. Now that Christmas is close it is the perfect time. Is a canister filter so much better that it justifys the extra money or am I better off paying a little less for a top of the line power filter? Are canister filters alot harder to deal with since you have to open up the canister and change internal media instead of just changing power filters. Do you save money on canister filters once they are running since you don't have to buy filters? Thanks. :dancing:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't find my canister to be that difficult, but i only keep a canister in my tank in my living room where the noise of an hb bothered be too long, the rest of my tanks all have hobs and i like them

quilt batting is cheap and easier to use with canisters than most hob's, but possible to use on hob's

i remove my hob's and scrub them down and clean them off every month, they are small and have a lof of difficult nooks and crannies to try to get into, my canister is actually easier to clean out, if all you do is change the filter then hob's are much easier, but i still don't find a canister to be difficult, you unplug it and unhook the hoses (usually very easily with new canisters) bring it to the sink, pull out my baskets change the floss and dump the old water and scrub off any gunk that may have built up, takes me less than 10 minutes


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have 4 tanks,

2 have canister filters and sumps.

2 have UGFs and Aquaclear HOBs.

The 2 with the HOBs have much clearer water.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

my load is higher in my tank with the canister and the water is clear, but some of it depends on the stock and setup, of course a malawi setup with no plants is going to be a bit clearer than anyhting with plants or wood and messier fish


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Canister Filters definitely have their advantages... can run silently, gives the tank a sleeker look (hidden filtration), return flow can be controlled / directed... are some that I appreciate...

But Hang On Back filters also have their advantages... Less expensive, move more water (comparatively), easier to do maintenance on... are some that I appreciate...

I chose not to vote, as neither style of filter is "better"... As all things in life, they each have both pros and cons... and depending on which you prioritize as most important will determine which style is better "for you"...


----------



## dsawyer56 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. My tank is in my living room. The that came with it is a Top Fin 60 which is a little louder than I wanted. What is the absolute quitest Power Filter brand?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

My personal preferance for filters on my tanks would go thus:

1) Sump
2) HOB
3) Sponge
4) Canister

Not that canisters aren't good filters, I'm just lazy and they are the most intensive maitenance wise.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Several people have already said it. Each it "better" in its own right. It depends on application and preference. In a fish only tank where cost is a factor, HOB's rule. In a CO2 injected tank where you have lots of money invested, a canister is king. If absolute silence is necessary, same thing. But for oxyenation and surface agitation, once again HOB is better.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

dsawyer56 said:


> What is the absolute quitest Power Filter brand?


Canister style filters are by design the quietest style to use... This is because both the intake and returns are submerged removing any gulping or splashing sounds... just make sure your return is set up to cause some surface agitation...

The motor on most 'name brand' canisters. Just know when you start toying with the "Asian knock offs" you are taking a risk that very few will vouch for...


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

dwarfpike said:


> My personal preferance for filters on my tanks would go thus:
> 
> 1) Sump
> 2) HOB
> ...


 Have to agree here. I do not have experience with sump (yet) but my HOBs are easier to clean, and do a better job than my canister.

So building a sump, and gonna use the canister for gravel vac'ing. Problem solved...monster created.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 10, 2009)

First of all you can never have too much filtration for your tank

Second, theres really 3 types of filtration.
Mechanical, Biological and Chemical.

The hang over filters or built in filter on hoods are mainly mechanical filters. Some have media (sponges/fine filter, carbon media, bio wheels) that are meant to be biological but they mostly perform poorly.

Canisters like Eheim/Rena/Fluval are fantastic biological filters. And due to their process they dont need to be cleaned out every week or month. Doing so washes away their built up benefit.
One thing you will notice is that they dont move water like a mechanical system does. Thats because their not supposed to. But what they do for your water is unmatched.

People seem to think that the best filters have to move a lot of water or have a high GPH. Thats great if you're comparing power filter against power filter but canisters are on a way different level and shouldnt be compared with any in-tank filter system or hang over filters

No matter what, a biological filter is a must for any tank to keep happy fishies


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I think there are a few very common misconceptions or exaggerations in what Mike sharedâ€¦



> First of all you can never have too much filtration for your tank


This is for the most part true, but "more intelligent" filtration is far more efficient than simply "more" filtration...



> The hang over filters or built in filter on hoods are mainly mechanical filters. Some have media (sponges/fine filter, carbon media, bio wheels) that are meant to be biological but they mostly perform poorly.


"Bio Media" doesn't perform... it's just a surface for bacteria to grow on and bacteria will grow on any surface. Thousands of us have filtered all sorts of tanks with nothing but HOBs and have consistently had zero ammonia & nitrites, which is the definition of "perfectâ€


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Myths, legends, and misinformation repeated often do not equal fact.
Neither does a large base doing a thing make what they are doing correct. 
Look at the number of people who listen to Rap.
The misconception of â€œover filtrationâ€


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I listen to rap, where are going with this and what do you mean?
Outside of that your post, along with Toby's, were pretty comprehensive.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

KaiserSousay said:


> Myths, legends, and misinformation repeated often do not equal fact.
> Neither does a large base doing a thing make what they are doing correct.
> Look at the number of people who listen to Rap.
> .
> ...


^ Great post (and also Toby's above that), but I do want to discuss a couple of points:

1. Almost all HOB's bypass immediately. The objective is to move lots of water to provide optimum mechanical filtration, and as such the flow is so fast, never does all the water pass through the media. The only HOB that accomplishes no bypass right off the bat is the Rena SmartFilter (or close to no bypass). I know this because my Rena actually overflowed a few times. Is no bypass the end all and be all? Of course not, but it is one consideration. If you are trying to remove tannins from wood, or medication after a treatment, no by-pass obviously is more efficient.

2. Waste in the tank is not necessarily all bad. It's only all bad if you are making the assumption it's a fish only tank. If you want the fish in a sterile environment, the best thing to do is have a continuous water change system and bare bottom, no ornamentation tank. Is it natural for the fish? That's for you to decide. If your fish comes from a blackwater system, is it healthy or even normal for them to live in that environment?

Above are just 2 points to consider in the discussion of whether canisters are better. Some of the other benefits have already been discussed, but others are, if you are using a UV sterilizer in a loop, or injecting CO2 for plants, or using an inline heater to keep stuff out of the tank.

Realistically, you can achieve all the benefits AND increase the water volume in a tank by utilizing a pump, and I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that. That obviously has its disadvantages too, such as in a 20 gallon tank, but in a big tank, there is no system no flexible and efficient as a sump (ease of cleaning, keep stuff out of tank, application of different media, maximizing oxygenation, surface skimming, blah blah blah).


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Turn Football into soccer?
You already turned rugby into American football. And, why did you call it football anyway?
You could have easily called it golf or snooker or any other name that had already been taken to describe a sport. :wink:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Rap..sorry mate..
It is an assualt on human hearing.
Noise has been described as "music you do not like". That is too kind for that genre.
I have a number of other issues with it as well..but enough of that.

HOB bypass is the sure sign your filters are clogging. I can`t agree, that they all bypass when new or just serviced. Are you saying the water is not going thru the media, but around it somehow? I can take the lids off and watch it, there are only 2 ways out. The spillway or by the intake tube recess. They are designed that way.
Sorry, HOB get an undeserved bad rap < :lol: get it, he said rap. :lol:

As to sump use..you and me buddy. A well designed sump system is nothing but sweet.

Kenny Albert still looks like a machine, and football is going soft..maybe we should try rugby.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

quote="KaiserSousay"]

HOB bypass is the sure sign your filters are clogging. I can`t agree, that they all bypass when new or just serviced. Are you saying the water is not going thru the media, but around it somehow? I can take the lids off and watch it, there are only 2 ways out. The spillway or by the intake tube recess. They are designed that way.[/quote]

Yes, that's basically it. Even canisters which are not well designed have significant bypass. Take the Fluval's for instance. Plenty of bypass as the water is not forced throw tubes with gaskets which keep the water from going around the media. The only canisters which I have seen which prevent this are the Eheims, which seal the layers of media tight against the side of the canister and each basket (in the pro series anyway) have a gasket which prevent bypass.

Does that necessarily make then bad? Not at all. But it is one advantage a well designed canister has compared to all HOB's except the Rena SmartFilters.


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

I know my AC110 bypass easily. As the water is pumped in in just goes up beside the media and out. I'm not saying there is lots of bypass, but there is some for sure. It seems most does go through the sponge and up, but water always takes the easiest route.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I get where you are coming from nowâ€¦I have never owned an AC, but from what I have read, they can bypass.
My total HOB experience is with the same basic filter design. Lots of names, but the same design.
Aqua Tech, Penguin, Emperor, Whisper, Cascade..plus some others that all share the same design.
Water pulled into filter, passes to one or two chambers. Chamber has slotted side walls where , either one or two filter pads slide in. 
If you look at the design, you can`t by pass with this filter style with clean media. The pad blocks water passage from side to side, as well as top to bottom.
When the pad clogs the restricted flow can escape out the recess made for the intake.
Pretty clever, no flooding, ever.

Kenny Albert is Max Headroom`s son..I`m sure of it. Maybe we could call it rug ball.


----------



## timbruun (Oct 13, 2009)

Right. I think the problem with my AC110 is that it pumps more than the water can easily flow through the media. If I slow it down than there is less bypass. I have 4 of these running right now and they all do it the same from new and when cleaned completely. From what I've read and would like to try is to put the sponge on top instead of the bottom, or to have 2 sponges so the bio media doesn't get too dirty, and see how that works.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I strongly agree that the cartridge style HOBs do not have bypassâ€¦

I strongly agree that many canister designs allow bypassâ€¦

By Design, Aqua Clear HOBs can have bypass, and can be set up to make it exceptionally smallâ€¦ Itâ€™s all about how you stack the mediaâ€¦ just like with canistersâ€¦

As far as bypass decreasing efficiencyâ€¦ while this is true, the alternative to allowing bypass is to allow the media to clog which reduces the flow rateâ€¦ which also decreases efficiencyâ€¦

So I think what we proved here is no matter what kind of filter you use, not servicing it regularly decreases itâ€™s efficiencyâ€¦ and it matters how you set the media upâ€¦ :thumb:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Toby_H said:


> So I think what we proved here is no matter what kind of filter you use, not servicing it regularly decreases itâ€™s efficiencyâ€¦ and it matters how you set the media upâ€¦ :thumb:


Good point. This last fact has been missed by many, as evidenced by many reports of greatly reduced flow when polishing pads are used in FX5's. The polishing pads are not meant to be used day in/day out in a high flow canister like the FX5. To take advantage of the high flow in any filter, one needs to let the high flow continue, or else one essentially has removed that one big advantage. I, for one, would certainly hate to have to clean my FX5 once a week. If that were the case, I'd go with a sump or a bunch of HOB's that I can clean very quickly.


----------

